# Season 1 Episode 6: Abbey Road One vs Albion One



## AlvinSWong (Jan 6, 2021)

Hi Team,

(Instead of spamming this forum section with a thread per episode I think I'll be updating this one thread and the title here. I'm learning from what others are doing here...and trying to be respectful/helpful.)

Episode 5: I share how to quickly and efficiently expand and contract your midi notes in Cubase as the entire midi part itself or as notes within a midi part. Hope it helps someone out there... I know I wasted an embarrassing amount of of rookie time in the early days moving notes around manually for glissando lines or changing chords from 1 bar per chord to 2 bars per chord and stretching automation information..



As always, let me know if you have any feedback or requests for content!

Happy to help in my free time outside of my day job. Reach out if you need any help with your channel/projects!


----------



## AlvinSWong (Jan 17, 2021)

Season 1 Episode 6: Abbey Road One vs Albion One. A presentation on the differences between the two Spitfire Audio ensemble orchestral sample libraries. I discuss and answer the question of which library to get.

Just one dude's personal opinion of course


----------



## Christoph Pawlowski (Jan 17, 2021)

The fact that Abbey Road One has two dynamic layers more than Albion is a gamechanger. But Albion is not bad at all


----------

